# Proxxon 250 db lathe



## Alejanders (May 8, 2011)

My workshop is a balcony measuring 3 feet by 6 feet so I am looking for smallest lathe, that can be put to shelf.

There is a lot of lathes in local stores, but there is nothing smaller then Jet Mini.

What to you think, will Proxxon 250 db lathe suitable for pen making (and nothing larger then pen)?

http://www.proxxon-tools.com/tools/Proxxon_DB_250_Micro_Woodturning_Lathe.html

It have collets and 3-jaw chuck, can it be used with universal mandrel for drill chuck?


----------



## Alejanders (May 9, 2011)

111 views and no replys...

Maysbe something wrong with my grammar? I am sorry, my english not perfect...

I can buy for my workshop only very small lathe. Proxxon - is only availible in local stores. Others like Jet Mini.
Can I use Proxxon 250db lathe for pen turning?


----------



## srf1114 (May 9, 2011)

Your grammer is fine.  I think the problem is that the majority of us are not familiar with that lathe. So we cant answer your question fairly.


----------



## hewunch (May 9, 2011)

I think you could use it to make pens. The 6mm collet would be very close to 1/4 which is your standard mandrel. BUT, you would not be able to get accessories for it easily. Things like a drill chuck. Also is the live center 60 degrees? If not, it will tear up your mandrel. I would not think you could use it with your 3 jaw or collets.


----------



## Alejanders (May 9, 2011)

There is live center.






Is it 60 degrees?


Why I cannot use  3-jaw chuck or collets?


----------



## hewunch (May 9, 2011)

Without having it in front of me, I couldn't tell you if it is 60 degrees. As far as the chucks most of them have a certain thread pattern or use a MT2. if the lathe isn't mt2 or 8tpi spindle and your chucks are, then you will have to make/get an adapter made.


----------



## johncrane (May 9, 2011)

If that's all you can buy there, it should work ok for turning pens, but if you get hooked on turning' down the track you be wanting a bigger lathe,


----------



## Alejanders (May 11, 2011)

I have found another mini lathe - Craftsman mini (http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00922312000P?vName=Power+Tools+%26+Equipment&cName=Power+Tools&keyword=mini+lathe&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=L1)

It will cost about about $350 for me (shipping, payment ot mediator, power converter).

Is there another compact mini lathes with wight less then 10 Kg (20 lbs) and Morse taper? Maybe in UK or Germany?


----------



## KenV (May 11, 2011)

Alexander 

You can get the proxon lathe to work - but it will not be able to do the same things the same way as with the mass produced mini-lathes coming out of China to the North American and European markets.  

I have a couple pieces of Proxon gear -- and those examples are well made.  

You will be faced in the case of either lathe, with being outside the normal range that most people on this site use --  30-35 Kg weight mini lathes and larger.    I have used lathes with thread only on headstocks, MT1 headstocks, and some other arrangements and they have in common, the need to be able to workout solutions to holding work that is outside the normal supply channels.

When I was teaching at a University -- I had a lecture on "hassle factor" and the cost in time and money dealing with non-standard processes, equipment, and proceedures.  At a 20 Kg weight - you will be there with either lathe.  --  It can work, but with a lot more hassle and effort to make adaption or "work-arounds"

Do not plan on using a scroll chuck with either of those for bowls or such -- and the #1 MT does not have the ability to transmit torque well enough to do more than spindle turning or minatures.  

I found I was able to find a lot of MT1 gear - but had to look hard and make some myself.


If you are willing to spend a fair amout of time on gear and adapting -- these may be an acceptable solution.    


Heavier weight but small are the small metal lathes coming out of China -- they can turn pens as well as make other stuff -- but if you look around the forums you will see that these "7 X 10" lathes do take a pretty high "hassle factor" themselves to get them set up and working well.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2011)

Maybe another alternative is a really small but powerful UNIMAT 1 and its “bigger brothers”. Well, according to YouTube videos :

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTA0NDU0ODA0.html

And here is the link in UK:

http://www.emcomachinetools.co.uk/P...hinen/EMCOUnimat4Lathe/tabid/118/Default.aspx


----------



## skiprat (May 11, 2011)

Alexander, I'm not familiar with the Proxxon tools but Chronos ( the UK agent that your link is from, is a good company to deal with. )
It might be worth while checking to see if you have to pay the VAT. 

The between centres on the Proxxon is around 250mm but from appearance the lathe body style looks like it makes the entire machine quite long. For similar money you can get this one. Much longer between centres ( 440mm ) , but the body design doesn't look too long. 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-awsl-woodturning-lathe-prod785504/
I would get the second one.

Good luck in your hunt


----------



## Alejanders (Jun 15, 2011)

I was about to buy Proxxon, but it is disappointed me with tailstock backlash and small tool rest. So I have ordered Craftsman Mini lathe and got it yesterday.

Really small. Really nice. 
And now I need to learn how to turn. :smile-big:


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe you'll be able to turn pens with that.  I did a quick search for pen mandrels in MT1, and found these that have MT1 options:

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/PEN-MANDREL-MT1-WOODTURNING.html

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Planet-Pen-Mandrel-fit-MT-1-Wood-turning-Lathe-MT1-/130374489209

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19578&rrt=1


----------



## Alejanders (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks!
I have ordered MT1 mandrel with lathe and a lot of pen kits and tools.
So I just need to begin.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope to see pictures of your workmanship soon.  If you haven't already done so, you may also want to look into a good sharpening system for your tools, and give that some practice as well.  Sharp tools do the best work.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 15, 2011)

Alexander,
Questions before you think of buying anything at all.
1 What voltage do you use there?
2 What cycles eg 50 or 60 cycles?
3. The best nearest country to buy your lathe?

All vital questions if you answer help is at hand.

Everything step by step wins the lathe of choice with no regrets.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck with turning.  Don't forget to wear a respirator and safety glasses or face shield.  Welcome to the world of pen turning, it is lots of fun, frustration and more fun.


----------



## Alejanders (Jun 15, 2011)

pwhay said:


> Alexander,
> Questions before you think of buying anything at all.
> 1 What voltage do you use there?
> 2 What cycles eg 50 or 60 cycles?
> ...



My workshop is a balcony 1 by 2 meters, so I looked for smallest and lightweight lathe. Lathe, but not doll house accessory. :wink:

Jet Mini and similar lathes too big for me.
There is two smaller lathes - Proxxon 250 and Craftsman mini.
By the way, there is metal lathes, smaller than Jet Mini, but it is more expensive and don't have Morse Taper.

I don't know, what for Proxxon 250 may be used - It have plastic collets, plastic chuck (4-jaw, at least) and tiny tool rest (about 3 cm lenghth). Its base - aluminium profile 1 cm thick. Tailstock backlash - 2-3 mm. 

Craftsman Mini have weight about 8 kg, normal tool rest, MT1 (both on tail and headstock).

I have bought Lathe in US (shipito mediator).
Lathe price with shipping and mediator payment was about USD 350.  It is almost two times as US price, but I want to turn pens very much. :biggrin:

There is 220V@50Hz in my contry.
Lathe input - 110V@60Hz. I have bought 500W power converter. (+ USD 60). Frequency difference is not a problem - engine just will rotate a little slower (85% from original).


----------



## PenPal (Jun 15, 2011)

Alexander,

Best of British luck with your theory with 60 to 50 cycles it always works better the other way round. I bought a saw with a 60 cycle motor ran red hot in ten minutes, I ended up running it at 187 volts and it would run all day. Now since it is too late on the lathe never buy a Dremel from the USA and just cross your fingers on your theory of relativity. I look forward to your story of success in fact however if you ask well before awareness will pay huge dividends.

So good luck and may the force be with you in Russia. When using any machinery use a motor made in your own country for continued success. I say this having been a sparky since the 1950,s. I have vivid memories of catastrophic failures in so many ways even with 220 volt 50 cycles here where I live in Canberra Australia where it is nominally 240 volt 50 cycle. In a perfect world Electrical Authorities guarantee of supply is so open ended voltages in excess of 260 volts depending on location spelled failure with a Capital S.

Reason for my basic questions would have prompted me to advise you to buy a what is called a bare lathe ie without motor especially without complex speed control etc when in Rome do as the Romans do. When in Russia use Russian electrical and electronic controls.
Please forgive my hesitation initially but sadly the gate is open and the horse has left the stable.

Please have success unable to help from here.

Kind wishes Peter.


----------

